# Cat from today!!!



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hand held and into the sun too!!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Meow!
Lovely image!

What settings did you have your camera on of have you enhanced it slightly in PS?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

byrnes said:


> Meow!
> Lovely image!
> 
> What settings did you have your camera on of have you enhanced it slightly in PS?


It was about 200mm F2.8, the only PP its had is a tweak of the levels in lightroom. The camera is set to underexpose 0.7 of a stop anyway as I am finding it slightly over when dealing with changeable sunlight!
:thumb:


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice shot. Your easily the best talent I have seen on this board. Focus is spot on and I also love the vignetting. I would really of loved to have seen some editing on the eyes to bring out the green more. The eyes are always the main focus for me. Maybe use the sponge tool in PS and select saturate. Just my opinion. Keep up the good work. BTW - do you work in Lab mode?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good! The cat is perfectly exposed and the only niggle that's caught my eye is that the bright spots on the background are a bit distracting. But then that can't be helped!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dahl said:


> Nice shot. Your easily the best talent I have seen on this board. Focus is spot on and I also love the vignetting. I would really of loved to have seen some editing on the eyes to bring out the green more. The eyes are always the main focus for me. Maybe use the sponge tool in PS and select saturate. Just my opinion. Keep up the good work. BTW - do you work in Lab mode?


Got ya, never thought of that and its a good call, will go back and run it through PS, I am mainly using Lightroom for all my PP now as its just so joined together and quick. And as for talent, there are thousands ahead of me in that queue mate !



Lloyd71 said:


> Looking good! The cat is perfectly exposed and the only niggle that's caught my eye is that the bright spots on the background are a bit distracting. But then that can't be helped!


Lloydy, I have taken a second look and you are spot on, the ones below the chin are particularly distracting aren't they, good call mate, very constructive crit and helps me a ton. Cheers!:wave:


----------



## g.simmons (Mar 13, 2010)

Not that my photography is any thing great, far from it actually, but that is spot on. I am surprised at how well focused the cat is. Good work. :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys, some more from today:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very impressive Mr, looks like your getting on well with your new camera  I am loving your old one by the way 

Clarke


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

ClarkeG said:


> Very impressive Mr, looks like your getting on well with your new camera  I am loving your old one by the way
> 
> Clarke


Cheers Clarke, lets have some of yours up here, I am sure the D80 will do your talent proud!!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic photograph this one








​:thumb:​


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Fantastic photograph this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHeers mate, Parisian pavement cafe or actually seats outside Starbucks in Henley on Thames!!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers Clarke, lets have some of yours up here, I am sure the D80 will do your talent proud!!!!!


These are three quick ones I took on Saturday at my cousins wedding with the new camera.

Clarke


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Aye - told you its a belter, plus the bloke behind it knows what he is doing by the look of those mate, well done!! Middle shot for me, its an absolute cracker.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Aye - told you its a belter, plus the bloke behind it knows what he is doing by the look of those mate, well done!! Middle shot for me, its an absolute cracker.


Cheers


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I love the cat's expression - very nicely caught! I personally would have liked the flank of the cat more in focus - maybe a 5.0 aperture? But others here love the focussing so each to their own I guess!

The chair shot stands out as the best here - I just can't find a thing I don't like about it.

The caravan shot is a belter too - such an unusual subject but very nicely framed. The PP work is spot on - one little niggle tho... I find that fixed penalty notice is a huge distraction. I want my focus to fall on the gas bottle and follow through the greenery to the rope but it draws my eyes and therefore off to the edge of the photo. Perhaps if the red in it was desaturated? I thought about removing it but is an important comment on the actual scene - neglect and decay.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

VixMix said:


> I love the cat's expression - very nicely caught! I personally would have liked the flank of the cat more in focus - maybe a 5.0 aperture? But others here love the focussing so each to their own I guess!
> 
> The chair shot stands out as the best here - I just can't find a thing I don't like about it.
> 
> The caravan shot is a belter too - such an unusual subject but very nicely framed. The PP work is spot on - one little niggle tho... I find that fixed penalty notice is a huge distraction. I want my focus to fall on the gas bottle and follow through the greenery to the rope but it draws my eyes and therefore off to the edge of the photo. Perhaps if the red in it was desaturated? I thought about removing it but is an important comment on the actual scene - neglect and decay.


Yup the fixed penalty notice very nearly went the way of the clone brush but....... it does make a point and lends something (maybe very small something) to the overall pic so I left it in. I like your thinking though Vix, very good crit, thank you heaps!


----------

